# 9 Litre Corny's 'cheapish?' And Mobile Setups



## woodwormm

Hi there,


i've just ordered from here http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

a couple of 9L corny's.

seeing as i can't find them for under about $130 in oz (though i'm sure someone down the road will now go "i've got stacks you can have cheap"!

including postage i've got them landing for $85 bucks each, i was happy with that.

the seller converses well in english too, so no hassles there. just waiting for them to arrive now.

anyone got any pictures of their mobile 9L setups? i'm thinking a rubbermaid round cooler or similar? any pics would be great so i can 'borrow' your designs!


----------



## Tony

i think pumpy made one with a 9L in a round rubbermaid a while back.


----------



## enuun

looks interesting. any idea if this is a ball or pin lock?


----------



## jyo

enuun said:


> looks interesting. any idea if this is a ball or pin lock?



It looks like a ball lock, mate. Good price too.


----------



## Tony

i agree.... it is a good price.

Was just looking at some USA online brewing sites and they are $120+ there too.


----------



## milob40

printed forms section said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> i've just ordered from here http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=STRK:MEWAX:VRI
> 
> a couple of 9L corny's.
> 
> seeing as i can't find them for under about $130 in oz (though i'm sure someone down the road will now go "i've got stacks you can have cheap"!
> 
> including postage i've got them landing for $85 bucks each, i was happy with that.
> 
> the seller converses well in english too, so no hassles there. just waiting for them to arrive now.
> 
> anyone got any pictures of their mobile 9L setups? i'm thinking a rubbermaid round cooler or similar? any pics would be great so i can 'borrow' your designs!


hey nice find,
please do tell, how the hell did you manage to find on ebay?
i have tried countless ways to find someone selling overseas but nothing shows up in the search.
do they use fast shipping as in air freight? it may take 2 months via slow boat.
i might order a couple myself.
as far as a portable keg set up. i use a kiddies 60 ltr toy wheelie bin.
cheers


----------



## davo4772

All my 19l pepsi cornies are ball lock. Plus the pic look like the ball type.


----------



## dicko

printed forms section said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> i've just ordered from here http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=STRK:MEWAX:VRI
> 
> a couple of 9L corny's.
> 
> seeing as i can't find them for under about $130 in oz (though i'm sure someone down the road will now go "i've got stacks you can have cheap"!
> 
> including postage i've got them landing for $85 bucks each, i was happy with that.
> 
> the seller converses well in english too, so no hassles there. just waiting for them to arrive now.
> 
> anyone got any pictures of their mobile 9L setups? i'm thinking a rubbermaid round cooler or similar? any pics would be great so i can 'borrow' your designs!



Hi,

If you do a search to find a set up made by Ross Kenrick (Craftbrewer) and sponsor of this site I think it will be what you are looking for.
It was a rubbermaid round cooler with a soda stream bottle.
It had a co2 guage and everything was plumbed with a tap fitted to the outlet of the cooler.
From memory it even had a locking facility to keep the beer "experts" from adjusting - read f##king - with the pressures.
If you cant find it give him a PM and I am sure he will help.
No affiliation etc etc.......

Cheers


----------



## Florian

I know what I'll be bringing back from my next visit to Germany. Thanks for the link!


----------



## woodwormm

milob40 said:


> hey nice find,
> please do tell, how the hell did you manage to find on ebay?
> i have tried countless ways to find someone selling overseas but nothing shows up in the search.
> do they use fast shipping as in air freight? it may take 2 months via slow boat.
> i might order a couple myself.
> as far as a portable keg set up. i use a kiddies 60 ltr toy wheelie bin.
> cheers




Hi, i just dialed in ebay.de to google and started searching ( i figured germans like beer so maybe they like homebrewing?) 

all of the buttons and stuff on all foreign ebay sites are the same as the ones we use on our english version, so i just fumbled my way through and used google translate to help me a bit...

once i'd found the item i cut and paste the item number into my aussie ebay and started messaging sellers to see if they'd ship to oz. the one i've linked to was more than happy to post to oz and was super easy to deal with(in english). 

i'm honestly not sure on the postage service used, if it takes a slow boat then i'll get a nice surprise in a couple months when i've forgotten all about it... if they turn up sooner then i might have another mobile system for Australia Day BBQ! yay!


----------



## milob40

printed forms section said:


> Hi, i just dialed in ebay.de to google and started searching ( i figured germans like beer so maybe they like homebrewing?)
> 
> all of the buttons and stuff on all foreign ebay sites are the same as the ones we use on our english version, so i just fumbled my way through and used google translate to help me a bit...
> 
> once i'd found the item i cut and paste the item number into my aussie ebay and started messaging sellers to see if they'd ship to oz. the one i've linked to was more than happy to post to oz and was super easy to deal with(in english).
> 
> i'm honestly not sure on the postage service used, if it takes a slow boat then i'll get a nice surprise in a couple months when i've forgotten all about it... if they turn up sooner then i might have another mobile system for Australia Day BBQ! yay!


hey thanks please keep us posted as to the postage time it took and the quality of the kegs when you get them, cheers


----------



## Phoney

Damn I wish I had've seen this before I forked out $190 for one!


----------



## WildaYeast

Looks like they are about A$40 each and you said ~A$85 each landed, so I take it the postage was ~A$90? Did you order two because you wanted two, or was that where the postage break made sense? Have been wanting one, but I figure one will do it...

Cheers, Brian


----------



## woodwormm

i wanted two so that's what i got quoted on for freight...

my breakdown was 30 euro per keg = 80 euro and 55 euro for freight for two so 135 euro total = 176 Aussie total = approx 85- 90 aussie landed. 

if you're curions just message this seller and request quotes for freight, as i said super easy to deal with in english. 

cheers


----------



## hsb

$40 odd from eBay in Europe compared to around $200 retail cost in Australia? Ouch. For sure there are freight/website costs etc.. but, well, ouch.


----------



## jasonharley

printed forms section said:


> i wanted two so that's what i got quoted on for freight...
> 
> my breakdown was 40 euro per keg = 80 euro and 55 euro for freight for two so 135 euro total = 176 Aussie total = approx 85- 90 aussie landed.
> 
> if you're curions just message this seller and request quotes for freight, as i said super easy to deal with in english.
> 
> cheers




Brilliant .... I'll buy 4 of the these bad boys ...... how long did they say it would roughly take to get here in Oz????


----------



## Siborg

I'd definitely get a couple of those too. Would be awesome to rock up to a party with a keg of homebrew in an esky instead of a slab.

Bulk Buy?


----------



## woodwormm

siborg - i think you'd find a bulk buy may make freight excessive. generally you'll find that to ship a few they'll send as parcels via mail etc but to do a bulk lot ie a pallet involves all sorts of shipping and duties etc etc

hsb - these are 2nd hand your $200 in oz ones are most likely new...

five eyes - i was a bit caught up in the moment, and never asked shipping times! oops wait and see.


----------



## Siborg

printed forms section said:


> siborg - i think you'd find a bulk buy may make freight excessive. generally you'll find that to ship a few they'll send as parcels via mail etc but to do a bulk lot ie a pallet involves all sorts of shipping and duties etc etc


I was sort of half-joking


----------



## hsb

printed forms section said:


> hsb - these are 2nd hand your $200 in oz ones are most likely new...



Didn't realise they were 2nd hand, (I am surprised there is a market for Coke syrup in such small kegs). Like the 19L ones I doubt anyone cares so long as they still hold pressure.

The Cornies we in Oz use have made it here from US/Canada, are also 2nd hand and really, if there were proper suppliers of these 9L ones should be cheaper - not new only and $200. 

Not criticising sponsors directly or anything, market forces and all that, just an observation and, well, ouch!


----------



## woodwormm

Siborg said:


> I was sort of half-joking



aaah, for a sarcastic person, i don't pick it up real well! ...

siborg? pure labrador or a mix? looks kinda like my puppy...


----------



## WildaYeast

Hi,

I got the following postage quote from the seller:

1 container =40.-euro for 2=55.-euro for 3 = 85.-euro for 4 = 85.-euro

So, good break apparently at 4, with postage about 21 euro each, for a total of just over 50 euro each, which means about A$65.

I'd definitely be keen for one. If anyone in the Brisbane area is interested, send me a PM.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## jasonharley

printed forms section said:


> siborg - i think you'd find a bulk buy may make freight excessive. generally you'll find that to ship a few they'll send as parcels via mail etc but to do a bulk lot ie a pallet involves all sorts of shipping and duties etc etc
> 
> hsb - these are 2nd hand your $200 in oz ones are most likely new...
> 
> five eyes - i was a bit caught up in the moment, and never asked shipping times! oops wait and see.




Hi there

I'll tried emailing this guy in germany twice in the last 5 days but no response ...... the website actually says he only ships to the European Union ...... ebay says there is still 16 days left on the sale ... did you get a separate email address or was the message facilitated thru the ebay portal???

5 eyes


----------



## lagers44

Hi Five eyes , I recieved this response from him last Tuesday regarding shipping.

hello
the shipping coast for 1 container =39.- for 2=54.- for 3 = 84.- for 4 = 84.-
best regards doc

Just asked him if they are pin or ball lock kegs ( picture shows ball lock ), will post reply here.


----------



## woodwormm

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'll tried emailing this guy in germany twice in the last 5 days but no response ...... the website actually says he only ships to the European Union ...... ebay says there is still 16 days left on the sale ... did you get a separate email address or was the message facilitated thru the ebay portal???
> 
> 5 eyes




i just emailed him through ebay messages...

maybe he's getting sick of all us ozzies! nah doubt it, he was cool. to be honest i emailed once through ebay de with no answer then got a reply the second time about a week later when i emailed through ebay au.... from there it was plain sailing... still waiting on my kegs to arrive though... i'm loving the concept, it means i'll get 2 19's and 2 9's in my chest kegerator, giving me 18L more capacity... wooohooot.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Guys just be careful, the smart thing to do would be wait until the kegs arrive and make sure he is genuine, I know a few people who have done there dough on European operations that are too good to be true.

That being said I never have been very smart and would be happy to split for postage on 4 kegs (2 each) for any Melbourne buyers if your keen :beerbang:


----------



## woodwormm

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Guys just be careful, the smart thing to do would be wait until the kegs arrive and make sure he is genuine, I know a few people who have done there dough on European operations that are too good to be true.
> 
> That being said I never have been very smart and would be happy to split for postage on 4 kegs (2 each) for any Melbourne buyers if your keen :beerbang:



hehe,

i'll post as a soon as i see them so everyone will know he's legit and i can let everyone know what condition they're like....

hey i just got burnt on an aussie ebay buy so it's not just o/s stuff to look out for! 

time will tell.


----------



## Florian

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Guys just be careful, the smart thing to do would be wait until the kegs arrive and make sure he is genuine, I know a few people who have done there dough on European operations that are too good to be true.



I think with 12085 received feedbacks, 100% positive feedback in the last 12 month, ebay member since 2003 and an extensive website (www.zapfanlagendoktor.de) you can safely assume that he is genuine.


----------



## fcmcg

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Guys just be careful, the smart thing to do would be wait until the kegs arrive and make sure he is genuine, I know a few people who have done there dough on European operations that are too good to be true.
> 
> That being said I never have been very smart and would be happy to split for postage on 4 kegs (2 each) for any Melbourne buyers if your keen :beerbang:


I'd take the other two , Robbie...you can never have enough kegs !


----------



## myles_3000

Better get a quote on six then! Im in Melbourne and would love a couple aswell!


----------



## WildaYeast

I've had a couple of email exchanges with seller and he's been good and prompt. In addition to getting the same postage quote as above, I got the following reply re shipping time and # of kegs he has available:

hello
8-11 days and i have only 500 piece
best regards doc

So, PFS should have theirs soon and, unless they are flying out the door like hotcakes, the stock should last a little while at least so we can hear how they look when they arrive here.

Let us know how they are as soon as you get them Mate.


----------



## jasonharley

printed forms section said:


> i just emailed him through ebay messages...
> 
> maybe he's getting sick of all us ozzies! nah doubt it, he was cool. to be honest i emailed once through ebay de with no answer then got a reply the second time about a week later when i emailed through ebay au.... from there it was plain sailing... still waiting on my kegs to arrive though... i'm loving the concept, it means i'll get 2 19's and 2 9's in my chest kegerator, giving me 18L more capacity... wooohooot.




Thanks PFS ... good idea on confirming pin vs ball ...... same same on capacity ...because most chest freezers have a "step" ... it is wasted space ... my 276 L Fisher and Paykel Chest Keezer can now potentially take 4 x 19L plus 2 x 9L kegs ..... now I can afford to dedicate a 9L keg of strawberry pilsner to the minister of war, recreation and finance !!


----------



## Innes

On his website he is selling 19 Litre kegs for 24,99 EUR.

http://zapfanlagendoktor.de/product_info.p...9af96aa2efc7fe9

I don't know how much shipping would be.



lagers44 said:


> Just asked him if they are pin or ball lock kegs ( picture shows ball lock ), will post reply here.


 His eBay listing and website say that the kegs a ex-Pepsi Cola so they would be ball lock.


----------



## jasonharley

Wachenfeld said:


> On his website he is selling 19 Litre kegs for 24,99 EUR.
> 
> http://zapfanlagendoktor.de/product_info.p...9af96aa2efc7fe9
> 
> I don't know how much shipping would be.
> 
> His eBay listing and website say that the kegs a ex-Pepsi Cola so they would be ball lock.




Your the Man Wach !!!!!


----------



## raven19

Please keep us advised on the quality once they arrive.

I am certain many on this forum would be keen for one or more at that price.


----------



## Florian

Wachenfeld said:


> On his website he is selling 19 Litre kegs for 24,99 EUR.
> 
> http://zapfanlagendoktor.de/product_info.p...9af96aa2efc7fe9
> 
> I don't know how much shipping would be.



Shipping for the 19L is similar to the 9L. 1 keg is 40 euros, 2-4 kegs is 85 euros. No further reduction for 5 kegs or more.

Works out to 185 euros for 4 kegs delivered, which translates to AUS$241 today, so not worth the hassle, might as well order from Ross, get them delivered more quickly and keep the money in the country. Also, you won't get the seal kits from Germany which Ross offers for free on the 4 keg deal.


----------



## woodwormm

WildaYeast said:


> I've had a couple of email exchanges with seller and he's been good and prompt. In addition to getting the same postage quote as above, I got the following reply re shipping time and # of kegs he has available:
> 
> hello
> 8-11 days and i have only 500 piece
> best regards doc
> 
> So, PFS should have theirs soon and, unless they are flying out the door like hotcakes, the stock should last a little while at least so we can hear how they look when they arrive here.
> 
> Let us know how they are as soon as you get them Mate.




not sure how accurate the info is his transport company is giving him....

i got a tracking number off of him, it's DHL...

current status is "on way to destination country" - the fact that it went via Hamburg makes me think it's in a container on a boat somewhere... my experience most air freight via Germany goes through Frankfurt... Hamburg? well isn't it one of the world's biggest shipping ports? i reckon i'm now waiting on a slow boat...


----------



## Florian

A lot of air cargo goes via Hamburg, depending on the origin in Germany. Your kegs come from Duisburg, so it makes totally sense that they go via Hamburg. Also, the price quoted is definitely for air cargo with DHL, which takes from memory 9-11 days. Unless of course your cargo gets lost on the way...


----------



## woodwormm

Florian said:


> A lot of air cargo goes via Hamburg, depending on the origin in Germany. Your kegs come from Duisburg, so it makes totally sense that they go via Hamburg. Also, the price quoted is definitely for air cargo with DHL, which takes from memory 9-11 days. Unless of course your cargo gets lost on the way...




Date/time City Status
23.12.10 11:34 Hours 
DE

The shipment has been posted by the sender at the retail outlet
23.12.10 17:34 Hours 
-- 

The shipment has been picked up
23.12.10 19:51 Hours 
Krefeld, DE

The shipment has been processed in the parcel center
23.12.10 19:53 Hours 
Krefeld, DE

The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin
24.12.10 03:25 Hours 
Saulheim, DE

The international shipment has been processed in the export parcel center
05.01.11 12:46 Hours 
Hamburg, DE

The shipment is being transported to the destination country 




i can appreciate the delay over the xmas period, but if it was air freight then leaving hamburg on 5 Jan, it should be damn close by now... 

don't suppose it'd try and come through the floods in qld? or maybe the road from melbs to Adelaide being blocked by floods adds some time...

fingers still crossed.


----------



## Florian

OK, got ya, that's a bit strange indeed. Once it arrives in Aus you should get something like:

EVENT CATEGORY
20 Dec 10 6:52 PM - Clearance processing complete - BRISBANE,AUSTRALIA

But I had parcels as well that for some reason didn't make it through that stage. I'd highly recommend to call DHL Australia asap on 61-7-3845 7850, as they don't really seem to care too much about parcels that are sitting around. When I called about mine they told me it had been sitting there for weeks and they didn't know what to do with it (how about sending it to me???) and are glad that I called :wacko: It arrived at my place the next day!

Good luck,
Florian


----------



## woodwormm

Florian said:


> OK, got ya, that's a bit strange indeed. Once it arrives in Aus you should get something like:
> 
> EVENT CATEGORY
> 20 Dec 10 6:52 PM - Clearance processing complete - BRISBANE,AUSTRALIA
> 
> But I had parcels as well that for some reason didn't make it through that stage. I'd highly recommend to call DHL Australia asap on 61-7-3845 7850, as they don't really seem to care too much about parcels that are sitting around. When I called about mine they told me it had been sitting there for weeks and they didn't know what to do with it (how about sending it to me???) and are glad that I called :wacko: It arrived at my place the next day!
> 
> Good luck,
> Florian




so i rang DHL,

the tracking number i have has 12 digits, which i was informed meant the item was coming in a bulk Deutsche Post Container from Germany...

what this means is that i can track on DHL germany site, which i can and it says it's enroute....

apparently once it lands in destination country it becomes the property of that country's postal service.. and DHL told me that it could take 14-21 days....

so as far as i'm concerned it's in Auspost's hands somewhere, or customs or quarantine.... and as i know it left germany on 5 January, i shouldn't start stressing untlil 27 Jan...

factor in the transport issues generated by the floods and i don't expect until end of next week or early feb...


----------



## jasonharley

printed forms section said:


> so i rang DHL,
> 
> the tracking number i have has 12 digits, which i was informed meant the item was coming in a bulk Deutsche Post Container from Germany...
> 
> what this means is that i can track on DHL germany site, which i can and it says it's enroute....
> 
> apparently once it lands in destination country it becomes the property of that country's postal service.. and DHL told me that it could take 14-21 days....
> 
> so as far as i'm concerned it's in Auspost's hands somewhere, or customs or quarantine.... and as i know it left germany on 5 January, i shouldn't start stressing untlil 27 Jan...
> 
> factor in the transport issues generated by the floods and i don't expect until end of next week or early feb...



Hey PFS ..... where do you get the tracking number from? .... I put an order in last week

Cheers 
5 eyes


----------



## woodwormm

i emailed the seller and asked for a tracking number...


----------



## jasonharley

Hey Guys

I just recieved four (4) of the 9 litre corney kegs in the mail today ... direct from Germany!!

Attached is a photo

They are not brand new and have been used before ... there is still a bit of cola syrup in one of them ...... but all are in excellent condition and when you think about the alternative of buying one for at least twice as much then I am not complaining ..... overall I am very happy !! 

thanks pfs for highlighting this beauty.

cheers 
5 eyes

P.S. I like the Achtung label.... very tectonic !!!


----------



## woodwormm

i'm really beginning to think mine are missing and or stolen !


----------



## jasonharley

printed forms section said:


> i'm really beginning to think mine are missing and or stolen !




There is a possibility that it was inspected by customs..... random ..... can lead to delays of up to a week


----------



## drew9242

I got a feeling he has had a few sales from australia. On the ebay site he now has postage cost to australia, with the estimate time of postage. Also states that they are ball lock and has a return policy for australians :lol: .


----------



## Paul H

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I just recieved four (4) of the 9 litre corney kegs in the mail today ... direct from Germany!!
> 
> Attached is a photo
> 
> They are not brand new and have been used before ... there is still a bit of cola syrup in one of them ...... but all are in excellent condition and when you think about the alternative of buying one for at least twice as much then I am not complaining ..... overall I am very happy !!
> 
> thanks pfs for highlighting this beauty.
> 
> cheers
> 5 eyes
> 
> P.S. I like the Achtung label.... very tectonic !!!



Hey 5 eyes,
How long did it take from order to delivery?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Siborg

printed forms section said:


> aaah, for a sarcastic person, i don't pick it up real well! ...
> 
> siborg? pure labrador or a mix? looks kinda like my puppy...


lol, sorry. Just saw this post now.

lab x border collie

Does the guy converse in english? Looking at grabbing a couple.


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Siborg said:


> Looking at grabbing a couple.



If you are, let me know and we'll split shipping costs (if it works out any cheaper)


----------



## woodwormm

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> There is a possibility that it was inspected by customs..... random ..... can lead to delays of up to a week




i hope quarantine doesnt get involved if there's syrup in them


----------



## robbo5253

printed forms section said:


> i hope quarantine doesnt get involved if there's syrup in them



They might clean them for ya.


----------



## jasonharley

Hi Paul 

I ordered on the 10Jan and recieved on the 24Jan

5 eyes


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Two weeks i s pretty good from Germany.

Hey Paul, if you want, I'll take two and split the postage with you.


----------



## Paul H

geoff_tewierik said:


> Two weeks i s pretty good from Germany.
> 
> Hey Paul, if you want, I'll take two and split the postage with you.



Ordered mine on the 4th & still waiting. Sorry Geoff I went halves with Adrian & got four.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## fcmcg

Paul H said:


> Ordered mine on the 4th & still waiting. Sorry Geoff I went halves with Adrian & got four.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


At that price , beerdrinkingbob and I just ordered 4 ...here is hoping they can find Melbourne !


----------



## DU99

How much do they work out landed in australia


----------



## fcmcg

DU99 said:


> How much do they work out landed in australia


Not sure yet , still waiting on a response from the German supplier , but they work out to about $41 each and then at least $$120 postage to Melbourne...
I've got 1 already and i also have 2 10 litre kegs and i have to say they are bloody brilliant for taking to parties , camping etc....and these ar still cheaper coming from the other side of the world....get on board Steve...although you did buy that keg off JK and its a completly different set up...


----------



## fcmcg

fergthebrewer said:


> Not sure yet , still waiting on a response from the German supplier , but they work out to about $41 each and then at least $$120 postage to Melbourne...
> I've got 1 already and i also have 2 10 litre kegs and i have to say they are bloody brilliant for taking to parties , camping etc....and these ar still cheaper coming from the other side of the world....get on board Steve...although you did buy that keg off JK and its a completly different set up...


okay , so it cost 204 euro total , which works out , via paypal , as being $290 total....this means that for $145 i am getting TWO of these bad boys...a new one is about $190...i paid $120 for one , second hand ....i cannot believe it...wooooo hooo


----------



## DU99

sounds tempting,i have seen your little ones..


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

fergthebrewer said:


> okay , so it cost 204 euro total , which works out , via paypal , as being $290 total....this means that for $145 i am getting TWO of these bad boys...a new one is about $190...i paid $120 for one , second hand ....i cannot believe it...wooooo hooo



+1111111 bargain!!!

Good work mate, love your work!!


----------



## jasonharley

Mine cost AUD$265 including postage for four of these bad boys ..... it is a wonderful example of economic arbitrage !!!!

Today I just cleaned them out and they are working great. The lids also have those little gas release rings (which I have not got on my 19L babies)

Cheers 
5 eyes


----------



## DU99

set of ball lock disconnects and your ready..


----------



## woodwormm

i got another tracking number out of DHL germany via the seller yesterday...

contacted Australia Post with it.

they tell me it's on the water but as yet not listed as being in the country and due to a combination of land air and sea it could take up to 8 weeks for this delivery! 

they basically told me to stop stressing for at least another 5 weeks! 

here's hoping 9Litres for me by Easter!


----------



## mxd

MeLoveBeer said:


> If you are, let me know and we'll split shipping costs (if it works out any cheaper)



hey guys I could be interested in 1 or 2 if you want another.


----------



## reg

Any body like to go halves in a shipment of 4.
I live in Bacchus Marsh so someone close or on the Western side of Melbourne.

Cheers
Reg


----------



## fcmcg

I can report ours left Germany on Australia day and are in transit....Found the German eBay bloke a delight to deal with....let's hope mine don't take 8 weeks too lol..must be a slow boat !


----------



## DU99

Ferg you can walk to the docks and pick them up..


----------



## Paul H

fergthebrewer said:


> I can report ours left Germany on Australia day and are in transit....Found the German eBay bloke a delight to deal with....let's hope mine don't take 8 weeks too lol..must be a slow boat !



Don't hold your breath, I too have found the German guy a delight to deal with however my order placed 4th January has still not arrived.


Cheers

Paul


----------



## DU99

customs can be pain,plus it depends where the ship has to stop before it gets here..


----------



## Phoney

Anyone in Sydney interested in going halves in 4?


----------



## matr

phoneyhuh said:


> Anyone in Sydney interested in going halves in 4?



Ditto for Perth.. Anyone keen? PM me if interested.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Thanks for sharing the info on this guy, I just ordered 4 :super:


----------



## woodwormm

Amber Fluid said:


> Thanks for sharing the info on this guy, I just ordered 4 :super:




let us know how you go...

i just opened a paypal dispute with the seller....

i don't like doing it, but after 45 days paypal won't get involved in anything. it's 43 days now for me....

i really hope i don't have to take the dispute further but it's bought me until 23 feb to make a claim, so in essence i've extended the time i have to wait for them and completely lose my money. at least by doing this i have a path of reclaiming via paypal....

hopefully they turn up soon.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Will do.... hope you get yours before you need to take it any further. As you said though, at least you have bought some more time for insurance sakes. GL


----------



## fcmcg

printed forms section said:


> let us know how you go...
> 
> i just opened a paypal dispute with the seller....
> 
> i don't like doing it, but after 45 days paypal won't get involved in anything. it's 43 days now for me....
> 
> i really hope i don't have to take the dispute further but it's bought me until 23 feb to make a claim, so in essence i've extended the time i have to wait for them and completely lose my money. at least by doing this i have a path of reclaiming via paypal....
> 
> hopefully they turn up soon.


Did you get a tracking number from the seller ? I did and it says my packages left Germany bound for Australia


----------



## stux

Just ordered 4 

Dollar is through the roof today... circa 70AUD each landed, can't beat that!!!

(hope they arrive :-\)


----------



## Amber Fluid

Stux said:


> Just ordered 4
> 
> Dollar is through the roof today... circa 70AUD each landed, can't beat that!!!
> 
> (hope they arrive :-\)




I noticed Paypal lags a bit with regards to exchange rates. Nevertheless, I am happy at $71 each provided they get here of course. I'm at the bottom of the map so I hope they don't "disappear".


----------



## RobB

matr said:


> Ditto for Perth.. Anyone keen? PM me if interested.



If you can't find any takers, Malthouse and Brewz2you sell new 9 litre kegs for under $100 ($97, I think).


----------



## TheLightRoom

Amber Fluid said:


> I noticed Paypal lags a bit with regards to exchange rates. Nevertheless, I am happy at $71 each provided they get here of course. I'm at the bottom of the map so I hope they don't "disappear".




PayPal might lag, but more importantly they want to make a cut either way. When it was right on US$1:AU$1 they were making margin both ways. I guess they are after all, a business.


----------



## stux

TheLightRoom said:


> PayPal might lag, but more importantly they want to make a cut either way. When it was right on US$1:AU$1 they were making margin both ways. I guess they are after all, a business.



Yes, they seem to charge 4-5%

Btw, it worked out to 70.75AUD, landed, per keg

Supposed to be DHL Packet International, which is air I believe.

Germans get good rates (relative to the rest of europe) on 5KG, 10KG and 20KG boxes to AU


----------



## fcmcg

Stux said:


> Yes, they seem to charge 4-5%
> 
> Btw, it worked out to 70.75AUD, landed, per keg
> 
> Supposed to be DHL Packet International, which is air I believe.
> 
> Germans get good rates (relative to the rest of europe) on 5KG, 10KG and 20KG boxes to AU


I don't think it's air...especially when it took one bloke 14 plus days..and 5 eyes lost his ...
Hopefully bob and I get ours lol
No smart arse comments thanks DU99....
Ferg


----------



## stux

fergthebrewer said:


> I don't think it's air...especially when it took one bloke 14 plus days..and 5 eyes lost his ...
> Hopefully bob and I get ours lol
> No smart arse comments thanks DU99....
> Ferg



One of my past deliveries by dbl packet got delayed for about 30 days by that Iceland volcano. It could be snowed out airports causing the delays


----------



## TheLightRoom

After reading all these when it was first posted, I was more than a little worried. However, I ordered 4 on 10th January, got em on the 24th Jan. Not rubbing it in, just recounting my experience. The seller is very responsive and communicative. The main thing that I found was the confusion between what I perceived DHL was (DHL Express), and the DHL that it was sent by, which was Deutsche Post DHL.

I found that DHL Express' call centre were less than useful, considering Deutsche Post DHL is their parent company. However shipping via Deutsche Post DHL, is just like any standard parcel post. Tracking takes it to the Intl mail departure as it leaves Germany, but thats pretty much it. Then it's like sending anything via a standard mail parcel mail service (AusPost Parcel Post), it has the same risks of getting caught along the way in different ports, customs, quarantine. You know all this, but at the end of the day, there are risks that, even a box 40cmx50cmx50cm can go for a holiday.

I'm really hoping you get yours soon _printed_ - as without you posting it here, I wouldn't have mine. Fingers crossed mate.


----------



## woodwormm

TheLightRoom said:


> ng the way in different ports, customs, quarantine. You know all this, but at the end of the day, there are risks that, even a box 40cmx50cmx50cm can go for a holiday.
> 
> I'm really hoping you get yours soon _printed_ - as without you posting it here, I wouldn't have mine. Fingers crossed mate.




the seller has managed to get some info out of DHL at his end...

apparantly the container landing date in oz is 14 feb....

we'll see


----------



## DU99

DHL aint the only slack postal system..try australia post..


----------



## proudscum

DHL posted Germany 1/11/10 Australian customs 27/01/11 not quite the 11-13 days as promised and now waiting on Aus post.DHL said it was because of the terrorist threat to freight
coming out of Koln except it came via Hamburg.Was depressing driving past port Melbourne every day seeing all the Hamburg-sud containers in port and thinking is my parcel in one of those boxes?


----------



## Amber Fluid

My order was posted last night.

I couldn't ask for a better response and he does converse well in English. Will let you know when/if they arrive. I don't think i will have any problems but I have been wrong before.


----------



## woodwormm

Amber Fluid said:


> and he does converse well in English.




yet he has reverted to speaking German with me once i opened paypal dispute... thank god for google translate.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

printed forms section said:


> yet he has reverted to speaking German with me once i opened paypal dispute... thank god for google translate.



I actually thinks that's what he uses rather than actually replying in english, he replied in german to us too after we place the order, so might not be too much to that.


----------



## woodwormm

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I actually thinks that's what he uses rather than actually replying in english, he replied in german to us too after we place the order, so might not be too much to that.




yeah i'm just bitter all you others got yours first!


----------



## Innes

printed forms section said:


> yeah i'm just bitter all you others got yours first!


I ordered mine on the 8th Jan and still haven't got them yet. You're not alone


----------



## fcmcg

Happy to report that according too the DHL Germany website , that Beerdrinking Bob and I are soon to be proud parents of 9 litre kegs :lol: The kegs left Germany on 28th Jan and as of 9 , last night , they had cleared customs...
So now we see what happens next lol...
I did come home last night to a free blu-ray player lol so it's like Xmas , at the moment ! 
Certainly very happy this far and big thanks to the OP.. tWas a Gold find !  
Cheers
Ferg ( and I reckon Bob is gonna be pretty happy too ...not sure his Mrs will be lol )


----------



## DU99

someones happy sorta


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

very excited Gus, can't believe we picked those up for $75 each :super: I'm going to give the full sail clone a go tomorrow, loved yours :icon_drool2: so hopefully will be right to keg some of that, maybe drink it on the next bus trip!!

The ginger terrorist will love the kegs :lol: , not sure what she will think if she finds the mill in the cupboard though h34r:


----------



## DU99

Ouch....Bob ..i tell my mrs..


----------



## fcmcg

beerdrinkingbob said:


> The ginger terrorist will love the kegs :lol: , not sure what she will think if she finds the mill in the cupboard though h34r:


Mate..you make me laugh !! :super: 
I reckon Wed next week...we will have kegs....


----------



## Amber Fluid

Well it's been 10 days now since he allegedly sent my order and it is supposed to take 11 to get here.... starting to get excited to see them sometime this week. That's if all goes well and no hold up of course.
I will keep you posted.
Cheers 


Edit: Actually I just checked the tracking number and it may be a little later than I anticipate


----------



## fcmcg

Amber Fluid said:


> Well it's been 10 days now since he allegedly sent my order and it is supposed to take 11 to get here.... starting to get excited to see them sometime this week. That's if all goes well and no hold up of course.
> I will keep you posted.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually I just checked the tracking number and it may be a little later than I anticipate


Mine left Germany on Jan 28th and arrived in Australia on Feb 10th....
I'm not ure if it's Australia post or DHL Aust that delivers them , once they clear customs.
My tracking page is being updated though , so thats all good....
Still hoping i'll have them by Wed this week...and that's giving them a week to get out of Customs and get delivered...


----------



## fcmcg

My kegs have arrived from Germany !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodwormm

mine still not here... and i reckon i was the first to order ! 

maybe if they don't turn up, i can try and get some commission out of him for putting all you guys onto it!


----------



## Paul H

Looks like I will be lodging a dispute as I am closing in on the 45 day limit. Ordered on the 4th January still nothing. I have contacted the seller who has forwarded me a copy of the dhl tracking report however the reality of the situation is I don't have the goods I have paid for.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Amber Fluid

About 17 days is pretty good. You got to be happy about that. Given this timeframe I should expect mine on or around the 21st Feb but I'm also in Tassie so it may take a couple of extra days.



fergthebrewer said:


> My kegs have arrived from Germany !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fcmcg

Paul H said:


> Looks like I will be lodging a dispute as I am closing in on the 45 day limit. Ordered on the 4th January still nothing. I have contacted the seller who has forwarded me a copy of the dhl tracking report however the reality of the situation is I don't have the goods I have paid for.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Mate,
Have they made it to Australia ? I got a tracking number off the seller , and followed it on the net.I knew the moment they hit Australia.
Just wondering if they got "lost" in Australia , after he sent them ?
I do feel for you and for printed forms , as i have had no trouble at all....
Good luck , which ever way it goes....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Paul H

fergthebrewer said:


> Mate,
> Have they made it to Australia ? I got a tracking number off the seller , and followed it on the net.I knew the moment they hit Australia.
> Just wondering if they got "lost" in Australia , after he sent them ?
> I do feel for you and for printed forms , as i have had no trouble at all....
> Good luck , which ever way it goes....
> Cheers
> Ferg



Hey Ferg,
Tracking report shows shipment has left Hamburg, & have been provided with Aust post racking # which shows no events? I am assuming it hasn't landed yet & am registered with DHL email to advise me of all movements.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DU99

Congrats Ferg..wonder if Bob got his


----------



## Innes

My order was shipped on the 10th Jan and the last scan was at Hamburg on the 18th Jan.

Australia Post tells me that they have been sent by a combination of land, sea and air. They are not expecting them to arrive until the end of February and they can not tell me where they are currently located until they arrive in Australia and are scanned.

I'll be lodging a dispute in the next couple of days.

Not happy at all :angry:


----------



## fcmcg

DU99 said:


> Congrats Ferg..wonder if Bob got his


no...not yet...they are in my garage....lol..we ordered the 4 together...saved on postage...


----------



## fcmcg

Paul H said:


> Hey Ferg,
> Tracking report shows shipment has left Hamburg, & have been provided with Aust post racking # which shows no events? I am assuming it hasn't landed yet & am registered with DHL email to advise me of all movements.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


okay...
I guess all my information came from the dhl germany site ( which i did have a bugger trying to find originally...)
Once it landed in Aust , i was in the dark as to how long it would take .I did not have an Aust post number.
I'm also wondering if the german bloke changed his shipping methods , after all the Australian interest ?
I note that i ordered mine on Jan 26th and he posted on Jan 28th...maybe after he had all the interest in them he changed ? Has anyone who ordered them between the dates 1st of jan and say the 20th of jan , got theirs ?I paid 117 euro postage...what did others pay ?
Just a thought...
Ferg


----------



## jasonharley

printed forms section said:


> mine still not here... and i reckon i was the first to order !
> 
> maybe if they don't turn up, i can try and get some commission out of him for putting all you guys onto it!



Hey PFS .... have you got your corneys yet?

5 eyes


----------



## woodwormm

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Hey PFS .... have you got your corneys yet?
> 
> 5 eyes




not yet. grrrrrr


----------



## Mister Wilson

Hi all,

First post here!

Despite the mixed delivery results from Germany these kegs still look like a bargain.

Anyone keen on splitting 4 (delivery to Melb)?


----------



## WarmBeer

MisterWilson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here!
> 
> Despite the mixed delivery results from Germany these kegs still look like a bargain.
> 
> Anyone keen on splitting 4 (delivery to Melb)?


I'm keen for one, maybe two.

Will send you a PM.


----------



## proudscum

Paul H said:


> Looks like I will be lodging a dispute as I am closing in on the 45 day limit. Ordered on the 4th January still nothing. I have contacted the seller who has forwarded me a copy of the dhl tracking report however the reality of the situation is I don't have the goods I have paid for.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




Try 1/10/10 and still waiting for a package from Germany.DHL are screwed not to mention Australian customs.The parcel entered on 27/1/11.First notice from customs sent on the 1/2/11 which did not arrive.second notice arrived the day after i started making calls on the 16/2/11.so it will take another 2 weeks to be sent to me


----------



## fcmcg

proudscum said:


> Try 1/10/10 and still waiting for a package from Germany.DHL are screwed not to mention Australian customs.The parcel entered on 27/1/11.First notice from customs sent on the 1/2/11 which did not arrive.second notice arrived the day after i started making calls on the 16/2/11.so it will take another 2 weeks to be sent to me


PS
That is way beyond shite...
I must have got really lucky....
Mine took no time at all....
As i posted earlier , i reckon that he has changed his posting methods....
I also did notice that he charged 117 Euro but the reciept on the box said said 87 euro....
Still...i can't complain...i've gor mine...they were under pressure , too...so i know they hold pressure !
Cheers
Ferg
I'll also need to arrange to get those hops , thanks Alex...i'll be in touch...cheers


----------



## Innes

Lodged a dispute wih the seller today.


----------



## Amber Fluid

My latest update is:

I contacted the seller yesterday to ask where my kegs are. I really don't think he has ripped anyone off as he seems to try help any way he can but only time will tell. His response to me:

==========================
is with a ship on the way to australia ! its a long way from germany sorry
DHL have problems with shiping to australia and they want more time for this 
you find this number by www.DHL.de
and it say its on the way
by DHL in the bock stand 11 days but they need 4-6 weeks for schipping
sorry and sorry for my bad english 
best regards doc
==========================


----------



## DU99

least he has replied..


----------



## MeLoveBeer

MisterWilson said:


> Anyone keen on splitting 4 (delivery to Melb)?






WarmBeer said:


> I'm keen for one, maybe two.
> 
> Will send you a PM.



MisterWilson & WarmBeer, I'm keen for 1 or 2 also if you're looking for someone to make up numbers.


----------



## Mister Wilson

No worries.

Should be putting in the order this week.

Warm Beer was after 1 and I'm happy to take 1 or 2.



MeLoveBeer said:


> MisterWilson & WarmBeer, I'm keen for 1 or 2 also if you're looking for someone to make up numbers.


----------



## woodwormm

i upscaled my paypal dispute to a claim today...

yes he has been helpful in his responses but i didn't raise the claim it would have timed out and i would have no method of trying to resolve it.

basically i've been forced by paypal's deadlines to put in a claim and then make it a dispute. i do believe him and i do believe they're on their way to me...

but maybe they have lost a container (it happens) and if i claim this way via paypal i may get some form of coverage...

will keep everyone posted. 

and maybe these issues will force the seller to look at other courier methods. i've never had any issues with UPS, even got a set of car wheels and tyres from the UK in 7 days, and that was their slow method, express was 3 days!


----------



## Florian

I think you guys would be better off putting in a claim with DHL and not the seller. It's not his fault if DHL stuffs up. But if you put in a claim with paypal, wouldn't they go after the seller and reverse the payment? I don't think that's fair on him, seeing he has sent of the goods already. 

Your packages with DHL are insured up to a value of 500 EUR from memory, so if all else fails DHL will reimburse you. Once the seller has sent everything off and provided you with tracking numbers it's really not his issue anymore. 

I'm not trying to flame or anything, I'm waiting for a shipment from Germany myself. And although I had some serious issues with the seller (it's a different one) as it took him over 3 month to get the shipment sorted after I paid him, I know that it is now out of his hands and current delays are DHL's responsibility.

It seems they have massive issues at the moment with shipments to AUS, and in a lot of cases the 9-11 days they state are more like a month or even three. So Either be patient or get angry at DHL, but leave that that seller out of it, it has nothing to do with him. 

Oh, and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but every time I try to get a quote from UPS or FEDEX, the price comes up as over 800 EUR for a 10kg package 60x60x60.


----------



## shadders

Agree... Go after DHL, you coverage from paypal consists of them pinching the money from his account and putting it back in yours. He loses his money then.

Rather than force him to find another courier he may just decide it's worth the hassle to sell to Australia.


----------



## stux

shadders said:


> Agree... Go after DHL, you coverage from paypal consists of them pinching the money from his account and putting it back in yours. He loses his money then.
> 
> Rather than force him to find another courier he may just decide it's worth the hassle to sell to Australia.



I tend to agree with this sentiment

If he's posted it, and you have the tracking numbers, he's being a good guy, and paypal will just yank the funds straight out of his account...

anyway, i hope mine arrive 

just don't want this awesome supply to get cut off

good luck


----------



## Leigh

Florian said:


> Your packages with DHL are insured up to a value of 500 EUR from memory, so if all else fails DHL will reimburse you. Once the seller has sent everything off and provided you with tracking numbers it's really not his issue anymore.



errr, only the sender can put in a claim! It is broadly recognised that the sender is responsible until the package is delivered. After all, it is the sender who has had the business transaction with the delivery/courier/postal company.

Purchaser puts in claim with credit card company / paypal etc, transaction is reversed, sender puts in claim with delivery/courier/postal company...


----------



## lagers44

Just received this from the seller , shows goods made it to the ship at least on the 18th Jan , he says DHL have problems & could take up to 2months.

DHL site

Just copy & paste into google translate if you need to.


----------



## Amber Fluid

lagers44 said:


> DHL site
> 
> Just copy & paste into google translate if you need to.




Just use this DHL site. There is no need to translate. :huh:


----------



## canon1ball

Not trying to take sides here, just my experience.

A month or two ago I ordered 4 and received them within 11 days, including the PayPal pay day.
After living for a few years in his neigbourhood and speaking the lingo. I wrote a couple of emails, one of them congratulating him on the speedy delivery. He was very happy about that and stated that his mini keg sales had outstripped sales in Germany and he is only sending the better looking kegs to Australia. 

When I asked him beginning of the week if I could have another 4 he replied not a problem, but he also raised his concerns that 

quote: nur die versandzeit dauert manchmal recht lange so das einige australische ebayer nicht erhaltene artikel melden 
sorry aber es ist auch ein langer weg und so ein schiff ist halt nicht das schnellste. und luftpost ist viel zu teuer 
(but the delivery time seems to be too long for some orders and that some Australian ebay customers reported their kegs still missing. Sorry but it's a long way and ships are not the fastest way of transport and via airmail is to expensive)

He seemed genuinely worried about the situation. He doesn't know of any AHB connection and I didn't tell him that I knew about these problems through the forum.

I'm going to take the risk and order another lot. Fingers crossed!

Pete


----------



## woodwormm

Leigh said:


> errr, only the sender can put in a claim! It is broadly recognised that the sender is responsible until the package is delivered. After all, it is the sender who has had the business transaction with the delivery/courier/postal company.
> 
> Purchaser puts in claim with credit card company / paypal etc, transaction is reversed, sender puts in claim with delivery/courier/postal company...




exactly!


----------



## Brew Matt

Ok, I have taken the plunge - ordered 4. Will advise here when these turn up.

Just out of interest, my cost per keg will be AU$71.85 (I am assuming there will not be any credit card surcharges as the currency conversion has been done by paypal).

I have been looking for a suitable portable cooler for a 9L keg - any suggestions or links appreciated. Apparantly Ross (Craftbrewer) has made one - have not been able to track down a picture of this yet.

Cheers
Matt.


----------



## lagers44

> Just use this DHL site. There is no need to translate. :huh:



Thanks Amberfluid , someone pass the spatula...........there's egg on my face. :unsure:


----------



## woodwormm

Brew Matt said:


> I have been looking for a suitable portable cooler for a 9L keg - any suggestions or links appreciated. Apparantly Ross (Craftbrewer) has made one - have not been able to track down a picture of this yet.
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.


 

i'm hoping that if i ever receive mine... a willow 15Litre cooler might do the trick. 

they're the round drinks cooler, in a bucket style with a tap at the bottom...

they're about 50 bucks at big w etc...


----------



## Amber Fluid

Well it looks like mine just landed in Aust and it's been 21 days so far. Hopefully within another week, pending on customs, I should finally have them if all goes well.


----------



## stux

Stux said:


> Yes, they seem to charge 4-5%
> 
> Btw, it worked out to 70.75AUD, landed, per keg
> 
> Supposed to be DHL Packet International, which is air I believe.
> 
> Germans get good rates (relative to the rest of europe) on 5KG, 10KG and 20KG boxes to AU



Just recieved my 4 kegs!

21 days from ordering to unpacking. V happy.

The kegs are some of the best 2nd hand kegs I've seen. All pressurized with good pressure.

And there was a bonus german beer truck toy )


----------



## Paul H

Happy for you guys, personally now up to 52 days.

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## Amber Fluid

Congrats mate.... I envy that pic. Someone was saying in this thread that apparently he was shipping the better of his kegs to Aust. It would be nice to see everyone here starting to get theirs very soon. :beer:


----------



## Amber Fluid

Paul H said:


> Happy for you guys, personally now up to 52 days.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




Sorry to hear that Paul. Have you been following it on DHL?... no doubt you have but I'm curious where it's at assuming they are in the country somewhere


----------



## Paul H

Amber Fluid said:


> Sorry to hear that Paul. Have you been following it on DHL?... no doubt you have but I'm curious where it's at assuming they are in the country somewhere



According to the DHL tracking it's still enroute!

Paul


----------



## Paul H

Perhaps some Somali pirate is wondering "WTF are these shiny things?"

Cheers

Paul


----------



## woodwormm

i reckon those pirates have opened mine, licked out the syrup then used them for floating target practice...

i've given up. paypal gave me my money back.

don't suppose there's anyone in oz who bought 4 but wants to shift 2?


----------



## woodwormm

or i might be trying another option...

one of my mates who works in a winery says their ace welder could most likely cut and shut a normal one....

i know it's a tricky job but these guys are doing food grade welding all day long, as part of their test they have to weld pipework together then it's cut apart and their rated on the smoothness of the join on the inside.. gotta be smooth for no bugs....

oh well, i'm glad so many ppl got onto them, i just hope i haven't ruined anyone else's chance by paypal claiming against him...


----------



## DU99

wonder where kegs go on holidays


----------



## woodwormm

DU99 said:


> wonder where kegs go on holidays




hehe

it would be a mystical place that involved boobs


----------



## bignath

printed forms section said:


> hehe
> 
> it would be a mystical place that involved boobs




( . ) ( . ) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Amber Fluid

Stux said:


> Just recieved my 4 kegs!
> 
> 21 days from ordering to unpacking. V happy.
> 
> The kegs are some of the best 2nd hand kegs I've seen. All pressurized with good pressure.
> 
> And there was a bonus german beer truck toy  )
> 
> View attachment 44309




Well I received my kegs today. Also very happy with them and all with good pressure. They almost look new to be honest. I too got a German beer truck toy with them. I ordered mine on the 4th Feb and now is the 1st March so it took 25 days to reach Tassie.


----------



## woodwormm

Amber Fluid said:


> Well I received my kegs today. Also very happy with them and all with good pressure. They almost look new to be honest. I too got a German beer truck toy with them. I ordered mine on the 4th Feb and now is the 1st March so it took 25 days to reach Tassie.



i win... 66 days still no sign!


----------



## proudscum

printed forms section said:


> i win... 66 days still no sign!




I win on the DHL slow boat my order took 5 months from the day i payed to me going to the post office in 2 different cars trying to put my new shiney toy in the boot of both cars.it was 1/2 hanging out of the boot of the falcon on the way home.

So will order and it can turn up when it likes as i have plenty of 19lt kegs just be nice to have a couple of 9lt jobs for some strong ale.


----------



## proudscum

Just ordered X2 for $80 each landed.hope i am not posting here in 5 months time,but will see.

cheers SCum


----------



## WhiteWolf

I've been following this for a while and after just having a party where I had to decant 7 litres of beer from bottles, I've decided to take the plunge to party kegs.

I'm about to order 2 of these but thought I'd ask if anyone would like a couple to split the shipping by ordering 4. Let me know via PM if interested. Pickup would be in Western Sydney (near Blacktown).


----------



## WhiteWolf

OK, no responses .... I ordered 4 anyway. $75 each landed.


----------



## Paul H

proudscum said:


> Just ordered X2 for $80 each landed.hope i am not posting here in 5 months time,but will see.
> 
> cheers SCum



Yes you might be, I am so f$%ked off with the fiasco, ordered Jan 4 I can't believe DHL are so f$%ked. 

I am now at the point where I understand why people go into post offices & kill people.

No f#$ken :icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Leigh

It may not be DHL's fault.

A parcel is not scanned as "arriving" in a country until customs release it...could well be in Australia, but stuck in a corner somewhere in customs.


----------



## Paul H

Leigh said:


> It may not be DHL's fault.
> 
> A parcel is not scanned as "arriving" in a country until customs release it...could well be in Australia, but stuck in a corner somewhere in customs.



Right now it's important that I have somewhere to channel this rage. :angry: 

Still no f#$ken :icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Brew Matt

Brew Matt said:


> Ok, I have taken the plunge - ordered 4. Will advise here when these turn up.
> 
> Just out of interest, my cost per keg will be AU$71.85 (I am assuming there will not be any credit card surcharges as the currency conversion has been done by paypal).
> 
> I have been looking for a suitable portable cooler for a 9L keg - any suggestions or links appreciated. Apparantly Ross (Craftbrewer) has made one - have not been able to track down a picture of this yet.
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.



Received mine on Friday - 16 days from order. They appear to be in good condition. All were still under presssure.

Cheers
Matt.


----------



## WhiteWolf

Brew Matt said:


> Received mine on Friday - 16 days from order. They appear to be in good condition. All were still under presssure.
> Cheers
> Matt.


The 2 extras have been bags'd and this news just makes me want to hope mine(ours) will get here in around the same time frame. The DHL site says there are in transit to Australia so fingers crossed! B)


----------



## N3MIS15

printed forms section said:


> or i might be trying another option...
> 
> one of my mates who works in a winery says their ace welder could most likely cut and shut a normal one....
> 
> i know it's a tricky job but these guys are doing food grade welding all day long, as part of their test they have to weld pipework together then it's cut apart and their rated on the smoothness of the join on the inside.. gotta be smooth for no bugs....
> 
> oh well, i'm glad so many ppl got onto them, i just hope i haven't ruined anyone else's chance by paypal claiming against him...


I have 'cut and shut' 4 kegs for myself/friends and also made a 50l balllock keg, im a boilermaker/welder by trade but i mostly do thicker stuff. They were all a challenge but as long as they are purged while welding with smooth penetration and then properly cleaned they will be fine.


----------



## Innes

Well after waiting a total of 68 days, my kegs finally arrived.

The physical condition of them is very good, though they will need a good scrub. Three of the four still have syrup in the bottom of them. <_< 

Unfortunately, I did not receive a little toy truck in the box like others have.


----------



## Amber Fluid

That's great news. Took a while though but I am sure you're happy they arrived.


----------



## Innes

Amber Fluid said:


> That's great news. Took a while though but I am sure you're happy they arrived.


 Yeah, I'm very happy they arrived; just annoyed that it took so long because I could have used these kegs months ago.

I'm just wondering if some of the other guy's orders such as PFS or Paul H were in the same container as my kegs seeing we placed our orders around the same time. I hope they got their kegs to.


----------



## Robbo2234

Thinking about taking the risk,

any one from Sydney want some???


----------



## [email protected]

Robbo2234 said:


> Thinking about taking the risk,
> 
> any one from Sydney want some???




Wow good, timing, I just decided I need 2 more of these, to ease up my beer drinking rotation schedule. I'm in Sydney


----------



## Innes

Robbo2234 said:


> Thinking about taking the risk


 It's not really risky, as you can track the shipment online.

I had no doubt that my kegs would turn eventually and the seller maintained communications with me the whole time. The only warning I would give is whilst the listing might say 11 to 14 days delivery, be prepared to wait up to 3 months for them to arrive. If you're not in a hurry to use them, this wouldn't matter.

Also, be prepared to give the kegs a good scrub and replace all the o-rings and seals.


----------



## proudscum

Just checked tracking and 16 days later they are in Australian Customs.
So maybe by the end of the week i will be carded.


----------



## Paul H

Thank god, my order has finally arrived after a monumental 76 days in transit. Can't complain about the seller his communication was good throughout the entire drama, DHL on the o/hand suck the big one.


Cheers

Paul


----------



## Robbo2234

I have been doing some sniffing around, what's the difference between the corny style kegs and the new style like brewz 2 you sell?

I know one is used, are the conrys a better build?


----------



## jasonharley

Stux said:


> Just recieved my 4 kegs!
> 
> 21 days from ordering to unpacking. V happy.
> 
> The kegs are some of the best 2nd hand kegs I've seen. All pressurized with good pressure.
> 
> And there was a bonus german beer truck toy  )
> 
> View attachment 44309




you sux ...... i ordered and recieved 4 baby kegs and got no toys !!!!!!! arrrrhhh !!!!!


----------



## fcmcg

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> you sux ...... i ordered and recieved 4 baby kegs and got no toys !!!!!!! arrrrhhh !!!!!


i got four toys  but no truck... 
I know which toys I'd rather have lol :icon_chickcheers: 
Again , thanks to the OP
Ferg


----------



## [email protected]

Robbo2234 said:


> I have been doing some sniffing around, what's the difference between the corny style kegs and the new style like brewz 2 you sell?
> 
> I know one is used, are the conrys a better build?








Just to add to this post because I'm interested too heres a pic of the keg robbo is talking about (the one on the left).


----------



## adryargument

Paxxy said:


> Just to add to this post because I'm interested too heres a pic of the keg robbo is talking about (the one on the left).




Those are brand spanking new, and made for homebrew i believe.
The ones we purchase for 1/3 the price are old 2nd hand pepsi and cola syrup kegs.


----------



## [email protected]

adryargument said:


> Those are brand spanking new, and made for homebrew i believe.
> The ones we purchase for 1/3 the price are old 2nd hand pepsi and cola syrup kegs.




So we are looking at about $105 each for these delivered new, compared to about $70 for the German second hand ones. You would go the brewz2you ones then? Anyone with experiance with the all metal ones?


----------



## The Scientist

Paxxy said:


> Anyone with experiance with the all metal ones?



Yeah they rust and are quite thin metal. Poor build quality and I've even seen one blow out the bottom so the keg turned into an egg shape. The pressure relief valve failed to vent excess gas.

These ones from Germany are really good quality and well worth the extra cash.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## proudscum

Came home to toy truck and 2 very good looking kegs.Now to give em a clean up.
18 days....pity i had to wait 5 1/2 months for the brewery to arrive from Germany.


----------



## jimmyjackpot

Received 4 kegs today. And the toy truck. 

Will need a bit of a cleanup but overall they look to be in good condition.

Ordered these on 4th March.


----------



## adryargument

Just bit the bullet and ordered 4.
Might share a few


----------



## Innes

Paxxy said:


> So we are looking at about $105 each for these delivered new, compared to about $70 for the German second hand ones. You would go the brewz2you ones then? Anyone with experiance with the all metal ones?


I purchased one of the all metal 9 litre kegs about 12 months ago and I've had no problems or rust issues. They come with a warning not to exceed 34 PSI, so they are not recommended for force carbonating but good for serving. They wont stand up to a lot of rough treatment as you don't have the protection of the rubber guards. The kegs are constructed from 1mm thick 304 stainless steel.

I bought it because I wanted a 9 litre keg and at $100, it was a lot cheaper than the $200 for a new corny style keg.

But for $60-$70 for used 9 litre kegs from Germany, I don't think it's worth buying the new all metal kegs.


----------



## Innes

printed forms section said:


> i win... 66 days still no sign!


Did the kegs you ordered turn up?


----------



## enoch

Date/time City Status 
14.02.11 11:51 Hours DE The shipment has been posted by the sender at the retail outlet 
...
16.02.11 12:57 Hours IPZ-Ffm, DE The shipment is being transported to the destination country 
23.03.11 06:52 Hours AU The shipment has arrived in the destination country 
23.03.11 06:53 Hours AU The shipment has been delivered to customs in the destination country 
23.03.11 07:17 Hours AU The shipment is being processed in the delivery depot 

28.03.11 My four pack has arrived. 

Will have to wait 'til I get home to check them out...

If anyone is going to the Wheatsheaf try the Hopwired - sensational beer. Had some yesterday arvo.


----------



## [email protected]

I haven't been able to order mine with someone yet. 
If anyone is keen I want to get 2 shipped to Sydney. If I get 4 it will cost about $70 a pop (as opposed to $80 for 2) with the aussie dollar doing quite well against the euro. Anyone interested? I'll even throw in the toy truck. PM me.

Be quick though, I will probably just order 2 if I don't hear back from anyone by tomorrow morning.


----------



## lagers44

75 days and still waiting, ordered mine Jan 11th.

Will check po box tonight


----------



## Amber Fluid

I thought you and Robo2234 were getting 2 each.


----------



## WhiteWolf

Kegs arrived! :lol: Ordered on the 4th March, so 25 days.

Now to send off a PM ... 

Cheers to the OP for the link and idea :kooi:


----------



## Paul H

Mine were in great condition, anyone have ant tips on removing the stickers easily?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## [email protected]

Amber Fluid said:


> I thought you and Robo2234 were getting 2 each.




His still making up his mind and told me to find someone else if I could.


----------



## lagers44

What a sense of relief, mine finally arrived 75days after purchase !

Excellent condition & only 1 sticker which was stuck on with clag or something cause it came off in the water.
No little truck though.
Still, very happy


----------



## DU99

eucalyptus oil on cotton ball,should remove or soak the keg


----------



## davo4772

Ordered mine on the 14/2. Delivered 25/3 to Melbourne.

Has a large "Actung" sticker on one which probably confirms it's origins.

All good.


----------



## humulus

Paxxy ordered some and i went in halvies they were ordered on the 29thof March, lets see how long!!!!


----------



## canon1ball

canon1ball said:


> A month or two ago I ordered 4 and received them within 11 days, including the PayPal pay day.
> I'm going to take the risk and order another lot. Fingers crossed!



Second lot took 32 days. Apparently some are send by air and some per ship by DHL. Go figure. 
Mine arrived with a pair of "Warsteiner" sunnies.

Used a jet blaster to get the stickers of, blasted of easily.

Pete


----------



## glennheinzel

Being based in London has some advantages... 20 Euro for freight!


----------



## raven19

Just ordered four tonight for the SA contingent.


----------



## Robbo2234

Put my order in for 4... lets see how we go!


----------



## ben_sa

raven19 said:


> Just ordered four tonight for the SA contingent.



Hey Raven, were these all accounted for mate?


----------



## mxd

is he selling direct now not on Ebay ?


----------



## raven19

ben_sa said:


> Hey Raven, were these all accounted for mate?



You are one of the recipients mate! :icon_cheers: 

mxd - I clicked on the OP link, then clicked on the 'item has now been reposted' link. I signed in via my normal evilbay account no worries.


----------



## mxd

thanks, I went to look at sellers shop etc.. but they weren't there, then I did as you said and found em. 

cheers
Matt


----------



## stux

So, I made an expensive mistake on my kegs 

I damaged 4 poppets, and its hard to replace them!

Anyway, here is the results of the research I have done, perhaps it will help someone else

I recieved 4 kegs

2 are Cornelius made in W Germany
2 are AEB made in Italy

They all have the same post threads, and appear to be the same except for minor cosmetic differences in the rubber handles. They all use angled diptubes with a dimple in the centre of the bottom of the keg

2 have AEB Type Ball Lock Posts, which are about 22mm wide

The other 2 have ball lock posts with 19mm and 22mm, but have easily removable poppets.

the problem was the AEB Type Ball Lock posts which essentially have a captive poppet which is held up in a lip, and if you try, really hard, to remove them, you will destroy the poppet.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/removing-p...keg-post-71674/
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/cant-remov...restone-166944/
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/removing-i...-poppets-98650/
http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtopic=78397







It turns out you can remove them using a combination of a jewellers screwdriver and a pick. Most people seem to not bother.


This is what the AEB Posts look like

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/GAS-SIDE-AE...G-P1915C78.aspx
http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BEER-SIDE-A...G-P1916C78.aspx









PS, the kegs do not have a PS stamped on them.

The important bit is the replacement popppet seems to be
http://www.williamsbrewing.com/AEB-POPPET-P1914C78.aspx





Which I think is this, based on the actual poppets I have
http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...products_id=774






For those interested, the poppets have a "P" on their top

So, I'm going to order a few replacements! Does anyone want any?

Moral of the story, don't force your poppets out!

PS, the kegs are nice, wish I hadn't of broken the poppets!


----------



## Innes

Stux said:


> I damaged 4 poppets, and its hard to replace them!


When I received my kegs, I replaced all seal and the poppets.

All four of my kegs are the AEB type made in Italy. To remove the poppets, I just used a pair of long nose pliers and gently bent the legs of the poppet inwards and they came out easily. Because I was changing them for new ones, I didn't really care if I couldn't reuse them, but if I wanted to I could easily bend the legs outwards and they would be fine.

I purchased the AEB poppets from CHI Company with the 'P' stamped on the top and they worked great.


----------



## stux

Wachenfeld said:


> I purchased the AEB poppets from CHI Company with the 'P' stamped on the top and they worked great.



Thanks


----------



## keifer33

Can definetly recommend the CHI company. Good prices and service if uve got a question.


----------



## Robbo2234

Any one got any updates on there orders??

mine was shipped on the 6/4 and its still at 60%


----------



## beastien

Mine was shipped on the 12/4 and is at 60%, I'm thinking that may mean it's in international transit.


----------



## mccuaigm

Anyone keen to team up round the goldy/brissy to get a couple?


----------



## [email protected]

Mines been in Saulheim since the 31/3 on 60%. Emailed DHL last night, waiting for a responce. Sounds like they are all waiting for viable transport to Aus.


----------



## herbo

Ordered 8 on the 28th of March to share with fellow Ballarat brewers. One lot of 4 arrived on the 12th of April the other lot of 4 on the 15th of April.

Kegs are in great condition, no dents and were pretty clean.


----------



## beastien

Paxxy said:


> Mines been in Saulheim since the 31/3 on 60%. Emailed DHL last night, waiting for a responce. Sounds like they are all waiting for viable transport to Aus.



Check it now, just checked mine.

Status has changed to "Shipment is being transported to destination country"

Woohoo.


----------



## adryargument

My babies just arrived!
Bonus 'Warsteiner' truck in the packaging = great fun times at work.

Quality is great.


----------



## mxd

got mine today, ordered 7th April.

Mine are the kegs without a pressure relief, is that the same for every one ?

Are you going to replace the lid or just burp through poppetts ?

cheers
Matt


----------



## whatjames

ordered 4, took three months for mine too arrive, in really good nick, mine have the pressure relief valves



mxd said:


> got mine today, ordered 7th April.
> 
> Mine are the kegs without a pressure relief, is that the same for every one ?
> 
> Are you going to replace the lid or just burp through poppetts ?
> 
> cheers
> Matt


----------



## dkaos

The link in the original post no longer works, can anyone hook me up?

Cheers,

Clint


----------



## mxd

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...T#ht_2500wt_905


----------



## dkaos

mxd said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...T#ht_2500wt_905




Cheers mxd. I'm buying a couple now, anyone near Wahroonga want some?


I wish I had just bought these instead of ******* around with those damn garden sprayers.

Cheers,

Clint


----------



## DU99

update
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=140534353438


----------



## adryargument

whatjames said:


> ordered 4, took three months for mine too arrive, in really good nick, mine have the pressure relief valves



Mine have the standard corny 'pepsi' valves. took probably 6 weeks to deliver.


----------



## [email protected]

Boooooo! mine got a 10 day head start and still haven't arrived. And the address is a freight forwarding centre where my partner works. Can't be long then.



mxd said:


> got mine today, ordered 7th April.
> 
> Mine are the kegs without a pressure relief, is that the same for every one ?
> 
> Are you going to replace the lid or just burp through poppetts ?
> 
> cheers
> Matt


----------



## Paul H

Paxxy said:


> Boooooo! mine got a 10 day head start and still haven't arrived. And the address is a freight forwarding centre where my partner works. Can't be long then.



Mine took 76 days so don't go holding your breath.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## [email protected]

I think you and i must be on the same boat...starts to shit me a little that orders a week a more after have already arrived, just the luck of the draw i guess.



Paxxy said:


> Boooooo! mine got a 10 day head start and still haven't arrived. And the address is a freight forwarding centre where my partner works. Can't be long then.


----------



## stux

Mine had PRVs too

Hmmm....

I'm considering ordering more


----------



## clifftiger

Just adding another positive response to this thread.....

Ordered 1st April - arrived 3rd May

Kegs in great condition with pressure valves


----------



## mxd

Ok well I can just buy these which is then similar price to new PRV's, still bloody good price.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Even though I can't find these lids on his site, this guy usually has cheap prices at My Beer Shop


mxd said:


> Ok well I can just buy these which is then similar price to new PRV's, still bloody good price.


----------



## DU99

There the same company


----------



## Amber Fluid

Yep, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## raven19

30 days to arrive in Oz according to our tracking number... getting closer! B)


----------



## raven19

I can confirm our 9L kegs arrived today. :super: :kooi: 

Refer attached, all look in excellent condition. Can definitely recommend these folks.

I tested one, holds pressure, party tap dispenses fine too with sanitiser.


----------



## Robbo2234

Got mine today!!!

shipped on the 6/4
arrived on 9/5

woot!


----------



## NickB

Despite my best ebaying, I cannot find these listed anymore... Can anyone help out with a link?

Cheers


----------



## jimmyjackpot

NickB said:


> Despite my best ebaying, I cannot find these listed anymore... Can anyone help out with a link?
> 
> Cheers



Try this Nick

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=140534353438


----------



## NickB

Excellent, thanks mate!


----------



## [email protected]

Another happy story  they are filthy but after a good scrub they look good as new. They have a date stamped on them of 1997 and 1996 so a little old but I can't see that as a major problem. I didn't get a truck though


----------



## [email protected]

Ahh well , its confirmed i got shafted onto a boat, so my kegs are out on the open seas for another 2 weeks....then there will be the waiting once its docked.
Looks like i am heading for the 70 + days also... :angry: 

I think i will just bottle current brew and plan for the next one to initiate one of the kegs....have packed away all the bottles too..


----------



## dkaos

Beer4U said:


> Ahh well , its confirmed i got shafted onto a boat, so my kegs are out on the open seas for another 2 weeks....then there will be the waiting once its docked.
> Looks like i am heading for the 70 + days also... :angry:
> 
> I think i will just bottle current brew and plan for the next one to initiate one of the kegs....have packed away all the bottles too..




Could always rack it into a jerry can Beer4U... Nothing like having a brew ready to keg


----------



## gnewell

Just bought mine from the German mob. I'm in the UK now, so cost me 45 delivered.


----------



## WildWill

Happy to say that I ordered on the 25th April and received today, complete with little Warsteiner truck. They all look good, though I wouldn't know the difference. Got to get the rest of the gear organised now - though I had a little more time by some of the previous post.


----------



## Lecterfan

Devestated...had no way of testing these kegs as they are my first ever... and when I attach the party co2 dispenser and give it a squirt it all blows out the pin in the centre...the little black rubber at the end of it is perished just enough to let the gas out! Haha - oh well, live and learn - I'm sure I can get a replacement from CB or somewhere.


----------



## DUANNE

if thats the prv in the lid then i know grain and grape usually have them in stock.


----------



## Lecterfan

Yea - cool, CB have them as "keg relief valve". For the moment I've swapped it over with the other one as it doesn;t seem to have stopped the beer from naturally carbing up a bit.

NOw another question for the experts: when I'm finished with the keg tonight and it is still half full should I just squeeze the rest of the co2 bulb into the keg so that the remaining beer is stored under a layer of co2? (even though that might make the first pour next time around a bit aggressive?).

Cheers in advance for the help.


----------



## raven19

Lecterfan said:


> NOw another question for the experts: when I'm finished with the keg tonight and it is still half full should I just squeeze the rest of the co2 bulb into the keg so that the remaining beer is stored under a layer of co2? (even though that might make the first pour next time around a bit aggressive?).



Best leave it as is, some CO2 will come out of solution to equalize pressure in the keg, but this wont be of huge detriment to the beer.


----------



## DU99

you could try here
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CORNELIUS-KEG-C...=item43a6eb940c


----------



## drsmurto

4 kegs ordered 10/5, received 24/5 plus a free truck.

You just need to know how to deal with ze germans. :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99

Nice One.. :super: :super:


----------



## humulus

Drinking a Baltic Porter out of one of my 9l party kegs as i type,seals were all good and they hold pressure no dramas,just the black rubber base and handles seem to have perished a bit.You get black hands when you touch them,no dramas a good scrub with a stiff brush fixed it
:icon_chickcheers: humulus


----------



## stux

Just blew my first 9L last night )

Tempting to start doing half batch test batches...


----------



## drsmurto

Stux said:


> Just blew my first 9L last night )
> 
> Tempting to start doing half batch test batches...



Lucky 9L...... :blink:


----------



## humulus

Stux said:


> Just blew my first 9L last night )
> 
> Tempting to start doing half batch test batches...


Your not wrong Stux soooooooooo very tempting!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Parks

I ordered 4 of these bad boys on Friday - can't wait


----------



## MAH

Can someone post the latest link to his sales? I can't find it.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Amber Fluid

latest LINK


----------



## dkaos

Got mine after about two weeks, seems the shipping probs are sorted!


----------



## [email protected]

Mine were ordered on the 29th of March, sent 2 days later.

I have had it out with the seller and DHL and he has been very helpful.
Seems to be that all the people who ordered 4 kegs are going via AIR.

I only ordered 2 and got shafted to the ocean, they should be coming into port end of this week....

After several emails with DHL and the seller also contacting DHL , they cannot explain WHY? they got sent via sea
while others sent at exactly the same time got sent via AIR.

So i wait....moral to the story, only order 3 or 4 kegs and you should receive them in a matter of weeks not months.

Anyone else order only 2? and get them in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Parks

Parks said:


> I ordered 4 of these bad boys on Friday - can't wait



Woop!

Mon, 23.05.11 11:55 h DE The shipment has been posted by the sender at the retail outlet
Tue, 24.05.11 11:24 h -- The shipment has been picked up
Tue, 24.05.11 15:14 h DE --
Tue, 24.05.11 19:12 h Krefeld, DE The international shipment has been processed in the parcel center of origin
Wed, 25.05.11 01:39 h Saulheim, DE The international shipment has been processed in the export parcel center
Wed, 25.05.11 12:33 h IPZ-Ffm, DE The shipment is being transported to the destination country
Wed, 08.06.11 19:57 h AU The shipment has arrived in the destination country
Wed, 08.06.11 19:57 h AU Shipment is prepared for customs clearance in country of destination
Wed, 08.06.11 20:55 h AU The shipment has arrived at the import parcel center

-- Should be here by the weekend, hopefully


----------



## raven19

Dimensions of these are (for those interested):

205mm diameter, 375mm high.


----------



## Parks

Parks said:


> -- Should be here by the weekend, hopefully


Just turned up at work, great success!

They look sensational!


----------



## jimi

Does anyone know if this deal is still going? Can't find an up to date link!


----------



## Amber Fluid

Try HERE.

I did notice that delivery to Australia has been removed from the add. You may want to contact him about this prior to placing an order.


----------



## jimi

Amber Fluid said:


> Try HERE.
> 
> I did notice that delivery to Australia has been removed from the add. You may want to contact him about this prior to placing an order.



Thanks Amber, I've just sent an email to check if he is still ok with sending to oz


----------



## dcx3

Any news as to the sales to Australia still going?


----------



## balconybrewer

any idea if this guy is still shipping to Australia?


----------



## komodo

I've just (about an hour or so ago) sent him a question asking if he is. 
I'm half tempted just to order the 4 I want and deal with the shipping question after.


----------



## komodo

EUR 85 for shipping. 
Works out to AUD $84 ea landed for four.
Still over $100 cheaper than locally sourced new ones. 
I've ordered 4 for myself - I love the 9L kegs.


----------



## kuppi1982

great forum here and i didnt expect to find these kegs in my home country because ball lock is unusual . i be there on holiday next moth ( around the 17 of august ) and be maybe in a local shop and ask .
i want get some for my self . if anyone is interested, i try to organize something cheaper let me know 

i come from baulkham hills please send me a personal massage to sort things out


----------



## Jeff Margrie

Komodo said:


> EUR 85 for shipping.
> Works out to AUD $84 ea landed for four.
> Still over $100 cheaper than locally sourced new ones.
> I've ordered 4 for myself - I love the 9L kegs.



Yeah I received the same price (85 euro) today for 4 kegs air freighted to Australia.

Will order 4 soon.

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## Amber Fluid

WoolBrew said:


> Yeah I received the same price (85 euro) today for 4 kegs air freighted to Australia.
> 
> Will order 4 soon.
> 
> Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:



You'd be lucky for air freight so don't get holding your breath. I got mine in about 28 days, can't remember exactly. Some here got theirs quicker some a lot slower, like months. Nevertheless, they were good quality and I even got a bonus toy truck with mine.


----------



## balconybrewer

hi there,

im keen to go halves in 4 of these again, anyone around the mid north coast keen for 2??

cheers


----------



## komodo

Its DHL supposedly. But honestly I dont really care - as long as they are here within 6 weeks I'll be happy. I've got 2 x 9L kegs but they always seem to be at dads place (he wont take the 18L kegs) so I'm going to give him two of these that he can keep on rotation.
Its only fair - I do brew at work, on the mezzanine floor sometimes during work hours and I work for him and he is getting me power and water up there soon purely for me...


----------



## Parks

I have 2 extra of these which I am no longer holding for my brother-in-law.

$80 each, pickup Kenmore or at BABBs. I will take photos and start a FS thread soon, but just in case a Brisbane resident is lurking...


----------



## Hoyle

Parks said:


> I have 2 extra of these which I am no longer holding for my brother-in-law.
> 
> $80 each, pickup Kenmore or at BABBs. I will take photos and start a FS thread soon, but just in case a Brisbane resident is lurking...



PM Sent.


----------



## Parks

Hoyle said:


> PM Sent.



At this point they're both spoken for. Will confirm once sold.


----------



## flavo

I'm interested in one (could have my arm twisted to two).

Anyone else in Brisbane who missed out on Parks' spares want to split four?

I travel to Varsity Lakes most weeks for work so could drop to Gold Coast.

Dave


----------



## Stew_m

flavo said:


> I'm interested in one (could have my arm twisted to two).
> 
> Anyone else in Brisbane who missed out on Parks' spares want to split four?
> 
> I travel to Varsity Lakes most weeks for work so could drop to Gold Coast.
> 
> Dave




Hi Dave

Myself and a work mate would be in for 1 each. We are both in Brissy.

Cheers,

Stew


----------



## KGB

I'm very keen for a couple of these if they're still available - I can't find any listed with the seller right now.

In case we can still get some, is anyone keen to go halves in a 4 pack? 
I can meet/collect/deliver etc pretty much anywhere between Sydney-Goulburn-Yass.


----------



## DU99

KGB the link is about post 256


----------



## Amber Fluid

Amber Fluid said:


> Try HERE.
> 
> I did notice that delivery to Australia has been removed from the add. You may want to contact him about this prior to placing an order.



They are still listed


----------



## KGB

Cheers guys, I followed an older link to an ended auction then searched seller's other items and got zilch. I also tried searching for similar item descriptions but obviously didn't try hard enough. 

Send me a PM if anybody is keen for a pair.


----------



## Amber Fluid

I just found these new 9l kegs for $110 delivered. No idea what they are like and it looks like he only has 2 available.


----------



## [email protected]

Amber Fluid said:


> I just found these new 9l kegs for $110 delivered. No idea what they are like and it looks like he only has 2 available.



Have a look at the pics in this thread. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=56545

I was considering them , looking at the build quality i am glad i didn't buy them.

Took 6 weeks for me, but i am glad i got the German cornys for $82 each delivered, i reckon mine will still be going strong long after those ones you have linked to are scrap metal.

cheers


----------



## Amber Fluid

Yeah I have 4 of the German ones as well. Just wanted to show there are other options out there if others may want it or if the German guy is no longer shipping to Australia.


----------



## jimi

German is still shipping to Oz at present


----------



## zxhoon

to be honest I think you would be better off spending more and getting the new 9l kegs from Ross (or anyone else selling them) instead of the one I purchased (in the linked thread about Keg King kegs) if you could no longer get kegs from Germany or elsewhere... I'm returning the keg I bought, only lose shipping to me and back but service was good so I can't complain about anything other than not having sanitary welds throughout as advertised and as I feel the corny kegs have...


----------



## ryanclark111

After reading all the posts I thought I would go ahead and give it a go, for info for anyone thinking about ordering this is how its going. 
I ordered 4 kegs and paid for mine on the 24th July, Shipped on the 26th and by following with the tracking they are now (28th) just outside Frankfurt after being trucked away from the coast. Frankfurt is one of the biggest airport hubs in Germany (if not europe) so it looks like its coming by air. Will let eveyone know when they arrived.

They worked out to 40 euros each plus 85 euro shipping - 245 euros - converted to 324 AU dollars so $81 each


----------



## outbreak

I got mine fairly quickly, I asked to send them by air though. Excellent quality, they look like they have hardly been used. He also put a toy truck in the shipping box!


----------



## komodo

Purchased 18th July - arrived today - with a toy truck! Very happy!

Edit : how much was air freight?


----------



## irwazza

Doesn't look like the seller has these any more..


----------



## Frag_Dog

irwazza said:


> Doesn't look like the seller has these any more..




I can still find them...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CONTAINER-NC-KEG-9-...6#ht_2379wt_806


----------



## sp0rk

doesn't look like they'll ship out of europe anymore, though


----------



## Amber Fluid

sp0rk said:


> doesn't look like they'll ship out of europe anymore, though



He has not had Aust in the shipping for a while now. If you are interested in getting a few then send him a message and ask.


----------



## ryanclark111

sp0rk said:


> doesn't look like they'll ship out of europe anymore, though



It said only shipping to Europe when I ordered about a month ago but he still shipped to Aus, came through a couple of weeks ago no problems.


----------



## taztiger

Hi folks
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140600283051?ss...984.m1423.l2649

Sent our German friend a message. Here is his reply:
hello
yes i have some 9,45 liter keg 
one keg cost 39,99 euro x 4= 159,96 euro +85 euro shiping cost
= 244,96euro complett and you can pay with pay pal to: [email protected]
when i have the money it goes with DHL on the way to you 
best regards doc

If there is anybody in Tassie interested in sharing costs let me know otherwise i think i will just buy four and worry about it later.
cheers
Taz


----------



## Amber Fluid

For what they are worth taztiger, just get 4 and worry about it later. I did, and to tell you the truth, I'm keeping all 4 now  

They are also the perfect size to take to a party or BBQ and if you have a chesty they are a perfect fit for a hump.


----------



## booargy

Amber Fluid said:


> fit for a hump.


that would look a bit strange


----------



## OzMemphis

Hey guys, I just received my 4 x 9l kegs, they took 5 weeks to get here, but they are in fantastic condition.
Just need a good clean inside and ready to go.

Once thing I did was get a tracking number. Which probably made the wait worse!!!!!!


----------



## Amber Fluid

Just adding an updated link to these kegs which are still available.

LINKY


----------



## flavo

Ordered 4 on 08/09. Doc sent them on the 9th, arrived this morning. 

Great looking kegs - a few are very dirty, nothing a soak in PBW won't fix. Some are missing the relief valve though.


----------



## mattric

flavo, you talking about the same ones from ebay? I'm a little hessitent to order from a page where I have no idea what it says as I have no idea how to read german.


----------



## flavo

mattric said:


> flavo, you talking about the same ones from ebay? I'm a little hessitent to order from a page where I have no idea what it says as I have no idea how to read german.



Yup. From the same guy as the link above my other post. Great guy and posted very quick.. If you can google translate to find the contact seller link, he speaks English


----------



## hosko11

I purchased 4x 9L recently from this ebay seller and none of them had PRV's. The PRV socket existed in the lid, but the hole had been filled with weld. So factor an extra $25 per keg if want a PRV.
Cheers,
Hosko


----------



## dkaos

Ppp said:


> I purchased 4x 9L recently from this ebay seller and none of them had PRV's. The PRV socket existed in the lid, but the hole had been filled with weld. So factor an extra $25 per keg if want a PRV.
> Cheers,
> Hosko



Yep, had the same experience. No big deal really, just be careful 

Cheers,
Clint


----------



## Amber Fluid

Ppp said:


> I purchased 4x 9L recently from this ebay seller and none of them had PRV's. The PRV socket existed in the lid, but the hole had been filled with weld. So factor an extra $25 per keg if want a PRV.
> Cheers,
> Hosko



A shame about this as the ones I received were as to be expected. Nevertheless, $25 per keg is a bit rich. Why don't you just buy a whole new lid, PRV and seal for $15

LINKY


----------



## mxd

Ppp said:


> I purchased 4x 9L recently from this ebay seller and none of them had PRV's. The PRV socket existed in the lid, but the hole had been filled with weld. So factor an extra $25 per keg if want a PRV.
> Cheers,
> Hosko



I had the same with mine I popped into keg king store I bought a couple of "old" lids for a $1 each, not too sure if there are any left. Otherwise there $15 on ebay every so often.


----------



## hosko11

Amber Fluid said:


> A shame about this as the ones I received were as to be expected. Nevertheless, $25 per keg is a bit rich. Why don't you just buy a whole new lid, PRV and seal for $15
> 
> LINKY


Anyone tried these $15 jobbies? I did see them in my googling, but wasn't sure whether they were too cheap to be decent compared to the other 2nd hand ones that are $20-$25.

Cheers,
Hosko


----------



## Amber Fluid

Ppp said:


> Anyone tried these $15 jobbies? I did see them in my googling, but wasn't sure whether they were too cheap to be decent compared to the other 2nd hand ones that are $20-$25.
> 
> Cheers,
> Hosko



I have 2 that are yet to miss a beat.


----------



## Acasta

So I take it theres no point getting just one of these? Works out 40Euro each, + 85Euro shipping for up to 4?


----------



## DU99

Get a few mates together


----------



## Acasta

I have no mates....










That brew.


----------



## pk.sax

Maaaaaaaaaate!!


----------



## drsmurto

Bought another 4 x 9L kegs in for the local crew, he currently has none with pressure relief valves.

Condition (apart from the lids but I've replaced them) is better than any 2nd hand corny available i have bought from any of the resellers here in Oz.

Plus i scored another free toy truck :lol:


----------



## Phoney

I noticed CB have 9L keg Parka's on special for $24.95 atm! Just in time for summer


----------



## mikk

Hi all, here's my addition to the 9L corny keg mobile setups list. I've put a lot of thought into it, & spent 3 times longer making it and twice as much $$ as i thought it would take!!

So, pretty standard for one of my projects, really.

As you can see from the photos, it takes a 9L keg, gas bottle, regulator, and up to 6 ice bricks. 
The aluminium inner & out walls are insulated with expanding foam, & initial tests show this to work really well.

A flow restrictor tap means i can have a short length of beer line & still pour well. Fold out handles mean it's easy to move, & 4 inset castor wheels on the bottom help getting it around. A strap goes through the handles too, meaning you can just tow it alongside you whilst walking.

I just finished it this morning, so thought i do a 'show & tell to see what people thought of it...


----------



## Parks

mikk said:


> Hi all, here's my addition to the 9L corny keg mobile setups list. I've put a lot of thought into it, & spent 3 times longer making it and twice as much $$ as i thought it would take!!
> 
> So, pretty standard for one of my projects, really.
> 
> As you can see from the photos, it takes a 9L keg, gas bottle, regulator, and up to 6 ice bricks.
> The aluminium inner & out walls are insulated with expanding foam, & initial tests show this to work really well.
> 
> A flow restrictor tap means i can have a short length of beer line & still pour well. Fold out handles mean it's easy to move, & 4 inset castor wheels on the bottom help getting it around. A strap goes through the handles too, meaning you can just tow it alongside you whilst walking.
> 
> I just finished it this morning, so thought i do a 'show & tell to see what people thought of it...



That's AWESOME!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## OneEye

That is serisouly sexy... awesome stuff mikk!


----------



## DU99

:super: :icon_drool2: thats awesome


----------



## stux

mikk said:


> Hi all, here's my addition to the 9L corny keg mobile setups list. I've put a lot of thought into it, & spent 3 times longer making it and twice as much $$ as i thought it would take!!
> 
> So, pretty standard for one of my projects, really.
> 
> As you can see from the photos, it takes a 9L keg, gas bottle, regulator, and up to 6 ice bricks.
> The aluminium inner & out walls are insulated with expanding foam, & initial tests show this to work really well.
> 
> A flow restrictor tap means i can have a short length of beer line & still pour well. Fold out handles mean it's easy to move, & 4 inset castor wheels on the bottom help getting it around. A strap goes through the handles too, meaning you can just tow it alongside you whilst walking.
> 
> I just finished it this morning, so thought i do a 'show & tell to see what people thought of it...



Awesome.

I think I'd pay money for that 

Reminds me of a Baby Dalek 

You Will Be Ex-Kegerated!


----------



## mrTbeer

That's cool. Makes my 9L keg floating in an esky look pretty crude.


----------



## MaestroMatt

That's great! Patent that shit mate! I dare say there is a niche market for some well finished, easy to use party keg containers/servers.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Wow... nice job!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## MarkBastard

Every now and then someone just does the best damn job at something... wow.


----------



## stux

SWMBO says "cute"


----------



## mikk

Thanks- glad you like it! I'm quite looking forward to christening it tomorrow night at a friends party with my organic hefeweizen. Hope it all goes well...


----------



## raven19

Just awesome craftsmanship there. Fantastic Mikk!


----------



## bignath

**** that's brilliant!

I can imagine that took a long time and a lot of thought to put together.

Would love to be able to:

1. Have the skillz to do something like that myself.

2. Be able to buy a production model exactly like that but for a 19lt corny. (just a bit taller???)

You should seriously go into production of that. Even if it was a bit of a wait for it, i'm sure there'd be tons of us who'd buy one off you.

It'd have to be worth your time and effort though.

Amazing man, well done!


----------



## OneEye

Big Nath said:


> ... i'm sure there'd be tons of us who'd buy one off you.




I would definitely love one for my 9L corny. I love how polished the finished product is. Looks great


----------



## mikk

Thanks heaps for the positive feedback! 

Unfortunately though, this one took so long to build (30hrs) that to make any more just isn't going to happen at a price that any normal beer lover can afford.... I'm sure any subsequent units would be far quicker to make, but i mainly wanted to build myself one in order to get some sheet metal & metalwork skills happening. 

Then again, i spent SO much time searching for appropriately sized eskies & drink coolers/dispensers that had i just got stuck into it earlier i could've made 2 by now!

The materials alone cost about $270, plus some extra (pricey!) tools i needed to get to complete it, so again, expensive stuff.

Maybe seeing mine will inspire someone to make an even better item?! I give credit to Ross for his drink cooler based unit inspiring me to come up with something similarly compact, & easy for drunk partygoers to manage! Photos of Ross' unit are on the craftbrewer website on the 90 degree elbow for the sodastream page, if anyone hasn't seen it.

Cheers.


----------



## taztiger

Hi folks
My four kegs arrived from Germany today in good condition. Ordered 18/10 arrived today complete with pressure relief valves and the bonus truck  
Taz


----------



## humulus

taztiger said:


> View attachment 50335
> 
> Hi folks
> My four kegs arrived from Germany today in good condition. Ordered 18/10 arrived today complete with pressure relief valves and the bonus truck
> Taz


taztiger,do you have a current email/ebay address? to order from i want to get some more 0l off this bloke
cheers Glenn


----------



## taztiger

G'day Glen
His name is Axel Schmitz. email: [email protected]
I didn't buy through ebay, just sent him an email to get a quote and then paid through paypal to his email address. Had no hassles and very happy with kegs.

cheers
taz


----------



## humulus

taztiger said:


> G'day Glen
> His name is Axel Schmitz. email: [email protected]
> I didn't buy through ebay, just sent him an email to get a quote and then paid through paypal to his email address. Had no hassles and very happy with kegs.
> 
> cheers
> taz


Beautiful mate ill email him tonight!!


----------



## pyrosx

taztiger said:


> Hi folks
> My four kegs arrived from Germany today in good condition. Ordered 18/10 arrived today complete with pressure relief valves and the bonus truck
> Taz



Can I ask what the final total cost was?


----------



## taztiger

Cost including freight was $339, so about $85 each landed.

cheers
taz


----------



## MarkBastard

For Christmas I wanted to take both of my 9L kegs on the road. The previous setup I used for a single keg was crap. I mean it looked okay, it was a mini wheelie bin with a proper tap mounted to the front of it. However it wasn't properly insulated so ice didn't last, and the wheels on it were crap and unusable so I had to carry it. It had no handles so carrying it sucked!

Anyway I went looking around today at BCF and Bunnings. BCF had a square shaped Eski on special for $50 which was almost perfect. It was just not high enough. Would fit a 9L keg but not with adapters attached to it!

However I want to Bunnings and sore something a bit outside the square that's actually perfect. I bought two of them.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_produc...eeled_5079.aspx

On sale for $39.

Features:
- Really portable. The wheels and extendible handle mean carting it around couldn't be easier.
- Insulated. Obviously not as much as a proper esky, but way more than just a bin or bucket by itself.
- Perfect size for 9L kegs.
- Some pockets and stuff.
- Cause it zips up, no need for drilling holes, just have gas and beer lines going out a gap in the zip.

I'm gunna just have a bronco tap hanging out the zip basically. Meh, I'm over it looking nice. My home bar looks nice, this just has to be functional.


----------



## keifer33

Nice and compact setup Mark.

Thought Id post mine up aswell as Im just doing the keg transfer ready for the family bash on XMas day.







Decided to nick one of my flow restrictors from the main keg fridge as I cant drink beer in 2 places at once. Had to knock up a quick wooden handle from a bit of dowel as the tap doesn't quite hang far enough out to get a hand behind it. It fits an ice block I found from bunnings which is about the size of an A4 piece of paper and about 2cms thick. It will keep it nice and cold for 12hrs as I tested last time and nicely wedges the keg into place.


----------



## MarkBastard

Was actually at BCF looking for one of those. None there though. Just out of interest, a soda stream + reg wouldn't fit in one of them right? Tried it with a cornie 9L keg?


----------



## keifer33

Mark^Bastard said:


> Was actually at BCF looking for one of those. None there though. Just out of interest, a soda stream + reg wouldn't fit in one of them right? Tried it with a cornie 9L keg?



I think there may be enough room in there for a soda stream and reg as its quite sizy in the front but dont have a soda stream bottle yet to confirm or a spare reg. The keg in the photo is my 9L keg just doesn't have the plastic around the top as the normal ones do (Believe it is a Firestone from what I can work out from the markings)


----------



## Amber Fluid

Looks the goods Mark, nice and easy too.

I have been debating about one of these (or the 98L one) but don't know how black would go absorbing heat. It is made from real strong plastic. I guess I could just get one and if it is no good then it would be great for storing grain.


----------



## mika

I did mine much the same as Keifer, my cooler must have been a bit smaller as there's no way the sodastream bottle and reg would fit inside. Instead I made a PVC tube carrier and attached it to the side. To save on the cost of taps, I have a snap lock adapter in the fridge and in the party keg container. Then when I'm out and about I just pinch the tap from the fridge and clip it into the party keg. Little more expensive in fittings perhaps, but at the time taps were ~$85 a piece and the additional adapters didn't add up to that much.


----------



## MarkBastard

Amber Fluid said:


> Looks the goods Mark, nice and easy too.
> 
> I have been debating about one of these (or the 98L one) but don't know how black would go absorbing heat. It is made from real strong plastic. I guess I could just get one and if it is no good then it would be great for storing grain.



Yeah I was looking at bin solutions as well. I figured you have to insulate them and then ideally you'd want an easier way to carry them as well. The only way to go for 19L kegs. They had some wheelie bins on special except unfortunately they'd only fit one 19L keg and it just didn't make sense in terms of total cost / effort and 'dead space' inside the bin.


----------



## DU99

aldi have 23litre coolabah drink dispenser's on special 31st Dec..their round in shape...


----------



## Amber Fluid

We don't have Aldi in Tassie :angry:


----------



## mrTbeer

Soda stream and reg don't fit. But with a 90deg bend it should.


----------



## Camo1234

taztiger said:


> Cost including freight was $339, so about $85 each landed.
> 
> cheers
> taz




Hi Guys..... I am keen to get a couple of these 9 ltr cornies but I am sure I would be killed if SWMBO saw me order 4 of these.... I would be able to get 2 approved though... Anyone in the Brisbane area keen to go halves in these? I am OK to pay for the lot and then just collect the cash when they arrive so no issues with trusting some complete stranger with your hard earned! :icon_cheers: 

Let me know if your keen.

Camo


----------



## alford_j

After missing out on this, I have been lucky enough to find "kegs" these guys. They have used party kegs for 40 euro which is about $50Aus at the moment (without shipping). I ordered a 340mm high one which only seem to be available second hand (if at all) in Aus for $163.00 new and delivered. While this is not a super fantastic price, it is cheaper than locally and obviously ordering more will only make them cheaper. I will post when it arrives to confirm thay are a reasonable bunch. (No affiliations, etc. Really hope I get my keg!).

Alfie


----------



## sp0rk

i'd be very interested if a group buy ends up being viable


----------



## Amber Fluid

This is the same 9L kegs that came from Germany although they are 10 Euros dearer. However, these ones are from a different seller and from France. If you are interested then I suggest to contact the seller with regards to shipping them to OZ. Nevertheless, in the Postage description it does say they will ship worldwide.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CONTAINER-INOX-...=item27c2e46379


----------



## lagers44

> Soda stream and reg don't fit. But with a 90deg bend it should.




I use a 36L rubbermaid ( my mash tun ) cooler and the reg & soda stream bottle fit nicely with a 90Deg elbow. Went to pirtek and for $18 job one. Note- all the gas placed just said NO , try Pirtek.

If peeps want I can post pics.


----------



## drsmurto

Amber Fluid said:


> This is the same 9L kegs that came from Germany although they are 10 Euros dearer. However, these ones are from a different seller and from France. If you are interested then I suggest to contact the seller with regards to shipping them to OZ. Nevertheless, in the Postage description it does say they will ship worldwide.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CONTAINER-INOX-...=item27c2e46379



No pressure relief valves on those.


----------



## themonkeysback

DrSmurto said:


> No pressure relief valves on those.



If you go through more pages you will find that they do have some with PRVs.


----------



## drsmurto

themonkeysback said:


> If you go through more pages you will find that they do have some with PRVs.



Not in the link provided.

It says, and I quote, in large red text - sans soupape de dcompression. No PRVs.


----------



## loikar

DrSmurto said:


> sans soupape de dcompression. No PRVs.



I love it when you type in french


----------



## MarkBastard

:icon_drool2:


----------



## alford_j

The link I posted above has used/new party kegs with/without valves. Used ones are 49.90 euro. 

Used party keg with valve part number: 75728340-U

Alfie


----------



## Amber Fluid

DrSmurto said:


> No pressure relief valves on those.



Sorry Dr. never said there was but thanks for the heads up. Can always get another lid with a PRV for $15 so no biggy.


----------



## Big E

In regards to postage from the French supplier this is what i was quoted for postage to Australia

_hi ,
the shipping cost for 4 x kegs 9 L to australia is 171,30 (price is from the poste office colissimo international).
best regards Frank

_Kegs are 39.99 euro each, works out roughly $407.20 Landed for 4 or $101.80 Australian each depending on exchange rate.


----------



## MastersBrewery

don't sweat it to Sydney it's worse:
Hello,the shipping cost to australia for 4 kegs 9 L is 197,30(the price is from the poste colissimo international).best regards Frank

And that works out to about $110.50 each

although I did ask if he could check prices with another carrier...... see if he gets back to me :unsure:


----------



## Dazza88

Get a new all ss 9l keg off ebay for 110 bucks.


----------



## humulus

Got my 4 kegs off the German bloke for around the $360(gotta find the invoice)delivered,one had pressure relief valve and the other three had the valve taken out and it welded up.
Bought 3 relief valves from my LHBS and drilled and counter sunk it back out for the seat screwed the valves in they work perfectly,delivery only took about 2weeks from payment and that was at chrissy time. :beer:


----------



## Amber Fluid

DazDog said:


> Get a new all ss 9l keg off ebay for 110 bucks.



Yep but the price is actually $185 for the same. The $110 one you are refering to is a different shape and is not as robust or good quality.




humulus said:


> Got my 4 kegs off the German bloke for around the $360(gotta find the invoice)delivered,one had pressure relief valve and the other three had the valve taken out and it welded up.
> Bought 3 relief valves from my LHBS and drilled and counter sunk it back out for the seat screwed the valves in they work perfectly,delivery only took about 2weeks from payment and that was at chrissy time. :beer:




Yeah I got 4 top quality ones from the German as well. However, he doesn't have them anymore. I paid $284 for 4 ($71 each landed) and got a groovy truck too. However, $101 each is still pretty good considering the alternatives.


----------



## Innes

Amber Fluid said:


> Yep but the price is actually $185 for the same. The $110 one you are refering to is a different shape and is not as robust or good quality.


It all depends on what you are going to use them for.

If you just want a keg to take some beer to a party etc, the $110 kegs are fine. I have one of these kegs and whilst they do not have the rubber protection and are only rated to 40psi, they do the job.

If you want the rubber protection and higher pressure rating of the cornie style kegs, then you have to pay the higher price. But at the end of the day, $110 for a keg which you might take to the occasional party is pretty good seeing you only have to buy one, rather than four from overseas to make it cost effective.


----------



## stux

Just glad I got 4 of these kegs for 71$ each landed WITH PRV and a groovy truck when I did 

They almost look new

I did have to replace one post

...

You'll find german ebay sellers have very competitive delivery costs to australia because DHL in germany has some great rates on large shipments.


----------



## bradsbrew

Have made this one for when I'm away for work. Will build a better container but I am pretty happy with the sodastream attachment I just pour a pint, press the gas button and its ready for the next pint.

Cheers


----------



## Amber Fluid

bradsbrew said:


> Have made this one for when I'm away for work. Will build a better container but I am pretty happy with the sodastream attachment I just pour a pint, press the gas button and its ready for the next pint.
> 
> Cheers



I am amazed when I see something like this. People have troubles balancing their systems yet such a short beer line and no problems.

Sometimes it is best to get in the car and turn the key I guess as I don't know the mechanics of a car but I know it works when I want it to.


----------



## Antsvb

Hi all,

Sorry about bringing back such an old thread, but does anyone know of how I can get some of these italian/german 9 litre kegs now?
All I can find is the chinese/indian made ones now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## themonkeysback

Ibrew has them, not cheap though:

http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/beer-kegging/products/9-litre-stainless-steel-keg


----------

